# Sticky  Android Apps



## Geetarman

Perhaps one of the mods would be good enough to make this a sticky?

With the increased uptake of Android phones a useful list of Android app may come in handy, a comment on what they do and if they are worth getting would be good to.









*Android Apps List*

*3D level* - 3d spirit level

*3g watchdog* - makes sure you dont run over your internet allowance, very handy! Even if you have unlimited, as its never unlimited as we know!!

*Abduction* - Platform game with a cow (free)

*Abduction 2* - The cow is back! Platform game original was fun. (costs £1.95)

*AK Notepad* - simple notepad

*Aldiko* - Book reader

*Angry Birds* - addictive game!

*AppBrain* - Browse the market online at appbrain.com the use the app to install new apps

*Astro* - allows you to access files on your phone in a windows style

*Astro Bluetooth* - allows you to send and receive via bluetooth from Astro

*Auto Express* - magazine now an Android app too. Seems pretty good.

*BatteryTimeLite* - shows percentage of battery left in the task bar, or on your home screen if you add it, useful.

*Barcode Scanner* - scan barcodes and get info on them via the web.

*BeebPlayer *- until Froyo (Android 2.2) is available and we get flash 10.1 , this is you access to BBC iplayer, handy wee app *MAY NOT BE ON THE MARKET ANY LONGER * see myPlayer

*Bubble* - spirit level, nice!

*Bump* - share stuff between Android phones by bumping them together, very useful if you're mates have android phones.

*Car Cast Podcast Player* - play your fav podcasts on your phone

*Classic Simon* - game

*Compass* - says it all really

*DailyStrip* - free cartoons every day including Dilbert & Calvin and Hobbes

*Dolphin Browser HD* - Very good alternative to the stock browser, alternative colours can be downloaded

*Dropbox* - sync your files between your computers and your mobile phone. Browse files in your dropbox folder from anywhere

*Ebay* - Official E-bay app

*EStrong File Explorer* - transfer between your phone and PC using the Wi-Fi

*FixMyStreet* - Lets you report problems like potholes or broken street lights to the local council

*FlashApp* - torch for you Desire, uses the LED flash. Really handy!

*FolderOrganiser* - Great way to organise all your applications into quick launch folders etc.

*FreeCaddie*- For the golfers. Try it. Loads of courses!!!!!!!!!

*gMote* - control your mouse pointer from your HTC screen

* gStrings * - guitar tuner, pretty decent!

*Google Sky Maps* - find out what those twinkly things in the sky are, nice looking app

*HIIT Interval Training Timer* - timer for all you HIIT needs

*Hullomail *- if your network charge you to access your voicemail (like mine do 
T-mobile) this is a voicemail that give you an 01 number to access messages so is included in your free mins. Can access them online too!

*IMDb Movies & TV* - app version of the IMDb website, all the info you need on movies and TV in one place. Great app.

*Key Ring* - app for all your store cards! So you can finally take them all out your wallet

*LaputaII* - book reader, you can also get books on the market place.

*Latitude* - works with Google maps and can be used to find out where your mates are.....or to spy on the wife 

*Lookout* - phone security, virus scan, back up and track your phone if lost.

*Mabilo Ringtones*

*Meebo* - IM client

*MSN Talk* - MSN Messenger for Android

*myPlayer* - alternative to beebplayer, BBC iplayer on your phone until flash 10.1 is out

*Navigation* - free sat nav for your phone, goes along with google maps

*NewsRob* - RSS reader, can be used to link with Google reader and works with DW!

*Nimbuzz* - setup your Skype, Windows Live Messenger Talk and Chat accounts on your Desire. As well as others like Myspace, ICQ...

*No to 08* - searches online for a standard rate number instead of dialling a premium rate number

*OI Shopping List* - a shopping list, pretty straight forward but handy.

*Opera* - Browser

*Opera Mini* - Browser. Full free version

*Paper Toss* - game

*Photobucket* - upload pics straight to your photobucket account, then onto here easily!

*pkt auctions* - Alternative Ebay app, also has integrated scaner to scan for products on ebay

*Quick Desk beta* - quickly jump between open apps

*RealCalc Scientific Calculator* - like being at school in the 90s

*Record It *- if you have sky+ this is a must have, sets you box to record stuff and give programmes lists (have to pay for this one, but it's cheap).

*Retro Calculator* - like being back at school in the 80s.

*Robotic Guitarist Free* - play guitar on your phone!

*Rockplayer/Demoplayer* - Awesome AVI, MKV, MP4, FLV, 3GP, MOV, ASF, DivX, Xvid, and H.264 player! _(Scan image with barcode scanner to download)_









* RunKeeper * - for the runners out there, track your progress and routes on real maps, see how far you've gone etc, online account gives additional benefits

*Safebox* - basically a safe for storing info like passwords etc

*Speedtest.net* - app version of the speedtest.net website, check you connection speed.

*Speedview* - Advanced GPS speedometer

*SportyPal* - uploads your workout online so you can view it in more detail - see how fast and how long it took your to run each quarter mile etc. Very good app.

*Spotify* - a digital music service that gives you access to millions of songs

*Soccer Live Scores* - Live football scores

*Shazam* - identify song and artist of music you hear playing.

*Sky+* - Official Sky+ app, allows you to set your Sky+ box and check what's on

*Spin the bottle* - ha ha

*Steamy Window* - Draw on your screen (steamed up) to reveal the pic/image underneath. Then blow into the microphone on the phone to steam it up again
*
SwiftKey* - offers intelligent next-word prediction by analysing the context of a user's sentence and input behaviour. This is accomplished through TouchType's Fluency prediction engine, which employs statistical language models generated by analysing billions of words of background text.

*Tapatalk* - forum viewer, be able to view DW much better! No pinching and zooming, great for all forums

*Texas Holdem* - name says it all, best poker app there is!!!

*The Schwartz Unsheathed* - Spaceballs lightsabers

*Starwars Light Saber* - hours of fun

*Talking Tom Cat Free* - amusing interactive cat.

*TideApp* - High and low tides

*Timeriffic* - use this to set phone up based on the time if day eg silence ringtones etc during working hours.

*Unit Converter* - as it says really, great app

*Virtual Vuvusela* - quite possibly more annoying than the real thing!

*UpSoundDown* - While on a call turn the phone upside down or lay the phone down on a table to turn on the loudspeaker (handsfree), turn right way up or pick it up and it turns off the loudspeaker.

*Wavesecure* - pay for phone security with online account, can be used to lock phone remotely if it's stolen, and make it "scream", high pitched noise so you can hear it once you've tracked it with the tracker.

*Where's My Droid* - Just in case. Allows you to remove silent mode via text so you can call your phone and hear it ring.

*Wi Fi Analyser* - Nice app and can sort out your home settings too!!

*WiFi Static* - great for automatically switching between static IP's when jumping between hot spots

*Zedge* - find ringtones and wallpapers, widget version of the Zedge website, log in there to get an account.










Add more to this thread and I'll add them to this list so there all in the first post.


----------



## spitfire

*Barcode Scanner*

*3D level*

*Compass*

*Mabilo Ringtones*

*Shazam *- identify song and artist of music you hear playing.

*Soccer Live Scores *- Live football scores

*Spin the bottle *- ha ha

*TideApp -* High and low tides


----------



## lpoolck

Prefer *SportyPal *to Runkeeeper, uploads your workout online so you can view it in more detail - see how fast and how long it took your to run each quarter mile etc. Very good app.

Can't find the Beebplayer? - Have a HTC desire

*pkt autions* - Best Ebay app by far, also has integrated scaner to scan for products on ebay

*Key Ring *- app for all your store cards! So you can finally take them all out your wallet

*3g watchdog* - makes sure you dont run over your internet allowance, very handy! Even if you have unlimited, as its never unlimited as we know!!

*Tapatalk *- forum viewer, be able to view DW much better! No pinching and zooming, great for all forums

*Texas Holdem* - name says it all, best poker app there is!!!

*Paper Toss* - game

*Classic Simon* - game


----------



## Geetarman

Think beeb player has gone from the market as once Froyo is out there will be no need for it as iplayer will work.


----------



## sayloday

*Nimbuzz* - setup your Skype, Windows Live Messenger Talk and Chat accounts on your Desire. As well as others like Myspace, ICQ...

*Spotify*


----------



## Dougster

*Aldiko* - Book reader

*Opera* - Browser

*Meebo* - IM client

*FreeCaddie*- For the golfers. Try it. Loads of courses!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncd

Geetarman said:


> Think beeb player has gone from the market as once Froyo is out there will be no need for it as iplayer will work.


For those wanting an iPlayer, do a search for `myplayer' :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Cheers, subscribed.


----------



## Ducky

Some new apps I've tried below which should be on everyone's 'must have' list! :thumb:

*Rockplayer/Demoplayer* - Awesome AVI, MKV, MP4, FLV, 3GP, MOV, ASF, DivX, Xvid, and H.264 player!

*FolderOrganiser* - Great way to organise all your applications into quick launch folders etc.


----------



## Dougster

Rockplayer/Demoplayer Can't find this in the market. What did you search for?

*Lookout* - Anti Virus (just trying this out)

*gMote* - control your mouse pointer from your HTC screen


----------



## Ducky

Dougster said:


> Rockplayer/Demoplayer Can't find this in the market. What did you search for?


Rockplayer

:thumb:


----------



## Geetarman

Ducky said:


> Rockplayer
> 
> :thumb:


I've added a download image to the list above, just scan with barcode scanner and it'll sort out the download for you :thumb:


----------



## Dougster

Doesn't seem to like my 1.5 Hero. 

I need to trade it in soon for a Desire or X10.


----------



## Ducky

Another cool app - transfer between your phone and PC using the Wi-Fi. :thumb:

EStrongs File Explorer


----------



## lpoolck

There is now an official eBay app on the market


----------



## Dougster

*UpSoundDown* - Lay your phone flat of turn it upside down to activate loudspeaker.


----------



## robertdon777

*Steamy Window*

Draw on your screen (steamed up) to reveal the pic/image underneath. Then blow into the microphone on the phone to steam it up again!


----------



## Dougster

*SwiftKey *- offers intelligent next-word prediction by analysing the context of a user's sentence and input behaviour. This is accomplished through TouchType's Fluency prediction engine, which employs statistical language models generated by analysing billions of words of background text.

*Opera Mini* - Browser. Full free version launched today. I have been beta testing it for a while and it's FAST on my 1.5 Hero.


----------



## Dougster

*Seesmic* - Update out today for this Twitter app.

Get more info on EuroDroid


----------



## Ducky

*WiFi Static* - great for automatically switching between static IP's when jumping between hot spots! :thumb:

*MSN Talk* - MSN Messenger for Android!


----------



## alan hanson

Dougster said:


> *SwiftKey *- offers intelligent next-word prediction by analysing the context of a user's sentence and input behaviour. This is accomplished through TouchType's Fluency prediction engine, which employs statistical language models generated by analysing billions of words of background text.
> 
> *Opera Mini* - Browser. Full free version launched today. I have been beta testing it for a while and it's FAST on my 1.5 Hero.


opera mini whats this like compared to dolphin hd


----------



## Dougster

I have used Dolphin but I fully recommend Opera Mini.


----------



## alan hanson

has anyone rooted their phone to run froyo 2.2 or keeping their fingers crossed for an update soon?


----------



## Dougster

Alan I have replied to this thread on updates.

Unsure what phone you have but there are specific sections to help.

If you have a Hero expect no higher than 2.1 (Eclair) but some _have _managed to run a 2.2 (FroYo) ROM.


----------



## David 1150

Handbrake video conversion, e.g. can output to HD mp4.


----------



## alan hanson

Dougster said:


> Alan I have replied to this thread on updates.
> 
> Unsure what phone you have but there are specific sections to help.
> 
> If you have a Hero expect no higher than 2.1 (Eclair) but some _have _managed to run a 2.2 (FroYo) ROM.


coolio will take a peek got a desire


----------



## Dougster

alan hanson said:


> coolio will take a peek got a desire


Lucky you!!


----------



## Dougster

*3g Watchdog* - does what it says.

*Task Killer* - get it with watchdog.

*File Manager* - Astro gave up on me??


----------



## Dougster

*Wi Fi Analyser* - Nice app and can sort out your home settings too!!

*Where's My Droid* - Just in case.


----------



## Dougster

Lengthen your ring time before it goes to voice mail.

Check with *#61# (Should be set at 20)

**61*07973100123*11*30# (that number is Orange answer phone)

Check again with *#61* (now should be 30)

I think it might only go up in multiples of 10 but 30 gives me more time to find my phone in my man bag or down my shorts. 

Unsure if this works with all operators.


----------



## Dougster

*Tweetdeck Beta*

How to Install Android TweetDeck

1. Go into Settings, select Applications and enable "Unknown sources".
2. Download tAttachApkInstaller from the Android Market
3. Download Android Tweetdeck from: http://downloads.tweetdeck.com/android_beta/TweetDeck-0.9.1.apk
4. When asked, open the file with tAttachApkInstaller


----------



## ncd

Auto Express magazine now an Android app too. Seems pretty good.


----------



## Toadeh

Can't believe Swype's not been mentioned. Think you might have to search for the .apk file and install it via adb mind but its so much fast than pressing each key.


----------



## Dougster

Is Swype handset specific? 

I use Swiftkey on my Hero.


----------



## sayloday

Angry birds beta now available on the market.


----------



## sayloday

Dougster said:


> Lengthen your ring time before it goes to voice mail.
> 
> Check with *#61# (Should be set at 20)
> 
> **61*07973100123*11*30# (that number is Orange answer phone)
> 
> Check again with *#61* (now should be 30)
> 
> I think it might only go up in multiples of 10 but 30 gives me more time to find my phone in my man bag or down my shorts.
> 
> Unsure if this works with all operators.


Thanks Dougster, this works on three mobile.


----------



## ncd

*FixMyStreet* - Lets you report problems like potholes or broken street lights to the local council.


----------



## robj20

Im still waiting for a Subway Card app to be done.

Good app to have is J2ME you can run all Java apps then.


----------



## [email protected]

Id like android 2.2 but being on O2 i have to wait


----------



## alan hanson

same here t mobile and orange are dragging their heels and doing god knows what to the update


----------



## ncd

[email protected] said:


> Id like android 2.2 but being on O2 i have to wait


Apparently it has been released by O2, have you checked your phone?

Check by going to *Settings/About Phone/System software updates* and click "Check now".


----------



## David 1150

Apparently O2 withdrew it after a few hours as it was causing problems on some phones, causing them to freeze (no pun intended; FroYo = Frozen Yoghurt!). It'll be re-released when they've sorted this.


----------



## minimadgriff

If they release it unbranded i'm sure it will be fine! Vodafone usually brand firmware but thought better of it this time and didnt **** up the Desire.


----------



## Dougster

Angry Birds not supported on the Hero.


----------



## Dougster

*Abduction 2* released this Friday. Original game was fun.


----------



## Dougster

*Quick Desk beta* - Give it a whirl. Neat little app. we have all probably needed at some point.


----------



## [email protected]

ncd said:


> Apparently it has been released by O2, have you checked your phone?
> 
> Check by going to *Settings/About Phone/System software updates* and click "Check now".


Have checked and says systme upto date, then found out that O2 withdrew it


----------



## cloudnine

Just got my HTC desire today... wheres the best site for apps downloads??


----------



## Dougster

Android Market on your handset.


----------



## cloudnine

Dougster said:


> Android Market on your handset.


My app store icon takes me to the Orange app store but as I have poor signal it won't let me download the catalog with WiFi


----------



## Pandy

cloudnine said:


> My app store icon takes me to the Orange app store but as I have poor signal it won't let me download the catalog with WiFi


Open the 'market' app not the crap Orange app store mate.

Market is the propper android one, icon is a shopping bag with a little androi dude on it, green and white

Andy


----------



## Dougster

Cloud send me a PM and I'll try and assist.


----------



## Dougster

*DropBox* - http://www.dropbox.com/


----------



## ncd

AppBrain - http://www.appbrain.com/

The Android Market on the web. Also obviously there is an app to go with it


----------



## ncd

Google Streetview is now available too :thumb:


----------



## robj20

ncd said:


> Google Streetview is now available too :thumb:


It always has been, iv been able to use street view since i got my Desire.


----------



## Karmann

Got my htc desire today and finding it a lot harder to navigate than my iphone ,but i'll stick with it, couple of questions are there any good free music apps? and if they arent found on the link to andriod site built into phone will they still work or does phone require rooting
in order for them to run?


----------



## richard33dees

*No to 08* - searches online for a standard rate number instead of dialling a premium rate number

Haven't seen it mentioned above, cracking wee app especially if you need to ring your bank/CC provider etc. For instance, Citibank provide an 0870 number, this app gives a 020 number to dial instead.

Rich


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Great one Rich.
I down loaded it then needed to ring Scottish Power today, tapped in the 0845 number and it brought a list of 01 land line numbers.

As I was on the phone for 20 minutes with them must have saved me a fortune.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Dougster

Can't got *No to 08 *to work yet on my 2.1 HTC Hero.

*Swiftkey* is now available full version for 0.60p for this week only.

I didn't think it could get any better but it has!!


----------



## mopardave

*aircraft tracking app for android*

Hy guys......this is a great thread! I have HTC and I'm so glad I didn't bother with an iphone. There is an app out there that I'm struggling to find........it really is for saddo's.........apparently you can point your phone to the sky and get information about aircraft that are flying overhead. Can anyone help?
Thanks gents!:wave:


----------



## Dougster

*Plane Finder* I am hoping pinkfroot send me the full version to test as the free version forced closed on me a lot.

*Vessel Tracker* also do something in Layar with ships.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Just seen on EuroDroid a Subway card app.

Go to the Android Market and search SUBCARD.

I have just put it on my Desire and works a treat.

Just wish someone would do a Detailing World app now.


----------



## Geetarman

mopardave said:


> Hy guys......this is a great thread! I have HTC and I'm so glad I didn't bother with an iphone. There is an app out there that I'm struggling to find........it really is for saddo's.........apparently you can point your phone to the sky and get information about aircraft that are flying overhead. Can anyone help?
> Thanks gents!:wave:


Try this site

http://www.flightradar24.com/

And the flightrader24 app from the market.

Same sort of thing.


----------



## Brazo

Mirror Finish said:


> Just seen on EuroDroid a Subway card app.
> 
> Go to the Android Market and search SUBCARD.
> 
> I have just put it on my Desire and works a treat.
> 
> Just wish someone would do a Detailing World app now.


Have you tried the Dolphin browser? Makes viewing any web page so much faster than the stock browser (which isn't slow btw!)


----------



## robj20

Mirror Finish said:


> Just seen on EuroDroid a Subway card app.
> 
> Go to the Android Market and search SUBCARD.
> 
> I have just put it on my Desire and works a treat.
> 
> Just wish someone would do a Detailing World app now.


Iv just been using the iphone app on my Desire works no problem, its only a basic J2E app.


----------



## Dougster

Sod the Dolphin Browser.

*Opera Mini *is superb.


----------



## Brazo

Opera mini was great on my old blackberry, that said the stock browser was so bad!

Whats a subway app - what does it do?


----------



## Dougster

Just like a club card to get discount with added points and shows you where your local shop is.


----------



## sayloday

Skype - finally.


----------



## David 1150

Firefox 4 Beta is available for Android. Not in the Market, you'll have to download the apk file from the 'Net and use an App Installer (I used Installer from Tobyaa), just copy the apk to your SD card, run installer and click on the file that's 11.8Mb. It takes up a lot of space but will move to SD card.

I've only just tried it and I think it's a work in progress - e.g. using the Menu button doesn't bring up Settings, Bookmarks, etc, though since you can sync Bookmarks & History from your PC, they're in there somewhere!

Update, you drag the window to the left to get access to Settings/Preferences (a bit like Dolphin) on the right margin, dragging right reveals Bookmarks & History.


----------



## Geetarman

That's the 2nd time I've tried Firefox for android an have to say its terrible. Massive file and crippled my phone so it was running unuseably slow. 

Uninstalled once again. 

Tried a fair few browser now and still end up back with the stock browser, with dolphins HD a close 2nd.


----------



## David 1150

I'm disappointed to say I'm coming to the same conclusion; Dolphin has very similar functionality using far less resources, but other than the Morning Coffee add-on, doesn't seem to offer much more than the stock browser.

Uninstalling Firefox for now, after sending some feedback via their Facebook page.


----------



## Pandy

JetVD - download Youtube video's straight to your phone, in all of the formats that they are shown in on the net :thumb:


----------



## sayloday

Full version of Angry Birds now available FOC but with Ads.


----------



## Dougster

Unless you have a HTC Hero.....................

Roll on upgrade time to Desire HD.


----------



## sayloday

Dougster said:


> Unless you have a HTC Hero.....................
> 
> Roll on upgrade time to Desire HD.


How long before you can upgrade?


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Does anyone know of a local traffic app based on your location?

Cheers


----------



## Dougster

You tried the RAC one?

Never tried it as traffic aint to bad in Glasgow!


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Dougster said:


> You tried the RAC one?
> 
> Never tried it as traffic aint to bad in Glasgow!


I found the RAC one earlier, it's brilliant I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## David 1150

The RAC app is really good, updates quicker than the local radio station! Gives you distance to problem, what's causing the delay, and when it's been cleared. :thumb:


----------



## Raife

Agree, got RAC and its a useful thing.


----------



## David 1150

Chrome to Phone lets you send links, pics, text etc to your phone. If you highlight a phone number and right click, then select "send to Android" it opens straight into your phone book ready to call / save. Right click an image and it'll send to the phone, then long press it for an option to save, quick way of getting wallpaper.


----------



## Dougster

David which handset do you have as I can't find this in the market?

I have a Hero 2.1 but free upgrade to Desire HD in a couple of weeks.


----------



## David 1150

I have a Desire running 2.2. (I think you need 2.2, maybe that's why it isn't showing for you?) It's in the Market as Google Chrome to Phone. It lets you share links, maps, pics, phone numbers and text between PC and phone (it says PC running the Chrome browser, but it works from Firefox, too).

You also need to install the browser extension for your PC; n.b. for FireFox it's called Fox To Phone, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/tag/chrome to phone

though note that the app for the phone is still Chrome To Phone.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/31/how-to-push-chrome-firefox-links-to-your-android-2-2-froyo-de/


----------



## Dougster

Cheers mate.

I'll leave it till I get the Desire HD as my wee Hero is melting!!

CPW are offering me £83 for it so will get a nice skin and a big memory card for HD.

I'm also looking for a Mountain Bike holder as I want people to see I've got sat nav on my bike!!


----------



## Dougster

*EZTV Droid* - Info link


----------



## David 1150

Dougster said:


> I'm also looking for a Mountain Bike holder as I want people to see I've got sat nav on my bike!!


Let us know if you find a decent bike mount, please, I would like one myself 

I'd recommend an app called EveryTrail if you want to record rides, and stats like speeds, distance, altitude - for any part of the route, if you like. You can share routes on-line and upload them to FaceBook, photos en route are tagged on the route and you can search other peoples' routes in your area. :thumb:
All that is on the freebie version, haven't tried the paid one yet.


----------



## robertdon777

Speed View (as mentioned) has a head up display for speed and distance - amazing at night. Just place on your dashboard and pretend you are in an BMW M5 or M6!!!!!


----------



## Dougster

Why would I want to kid on I was in an M5 while driving my RS6?


----------



## Saint_David

*Rainwatch* - Rainwatch UK shows the only type of weather the British care about, in the form of local and national rain prediction maps from the BBC.



















Useful info for car cleaners :thumb:


----------



## Dougster

*HistoryErase* - Works fine on 2.1 and 2.2


----------



## David 1150

EastUpperGooner said:


> Does anyone know of a local traffic app based on your location?
> 
> Cheers


There's an app called Waze, to which users can upload / update traffic situations as they find them. I've only tried it once but it gave some useful and accurate info, which you can also confirm. I did find my phone switched off and on every couple of minutes while I was running it - not sure if this was Waze or a seperate issue, but inclined to think the former. They've added some updates since, so I'll give it another go.


----------



## sayloday

Pocket Legends is now working on my Desire running Froyo


----------



## David 1150

SliceIt now free (ad supported) in the Market. Infuriatingly addictive! Just one more go...


----------



## David 1150

Angry Birds Seasons (free) now available. 1 new Xmas/winter themed level revealed each day, plus the Halloween levels. n.b. ~15 Mb.

However - I've tried numerous times to install it without success (HTC Desire/2.2).


----------



## Dougster

Installed no problem on my Desire HD 2.2


----------



## robj20

Best one so far for me is the new WINAMP app, along with Winamp on your pc you can sync your music by wifi, great stuff.


----------



## mnl

EastUpperGooner said:


> Does anyone know of a local traffic app based on your location?


Have you tried Local Traffic - England? Disclaimer: this was written by my company!


----------



## David 1150

mnl said:


> Have you tried Local Traffic - England? Disclaimer: this was written by my company!


This looks like it could be really usefull when planning long journeys, in particular. Would it be possible to have an option to select feeds based on a radius from your location, as opposed to selecting regions / specific major roads? (I'll send this through the request link). Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## richardi734

Anyone know of an app that can turn your phone to silent and turn wifi off when you get to work?


----------



## robj20

Yes tap the wifi button and tap a silent button.


----------



## richardi734

Thanks for the useful post but there is an app that can turn bluetooth on/off etc based on location but I can't remember the name.


----------



## sayloday

Google Maps V5, supposedly will download navigation instructions if you are online before starting the journey rather than adhoc.


----------



## Geetarman

richardi734 said:


> Thanks for the useful post but there is an app that can turn bluetooth on/off etc based on location but I can't remember the name.


Timeriffic is a great wee app can do what you want based on time though not location so you can set to update your phone at certain times during the day.

Locale is the application you want it you need it location based.


----------



## Karmann

Airplane mode.


----------



## robj20

My point is why do you need an app to do something that is already such a simple task.


----------



## richardi734

robj20 said:


> My point is why do you need an app to do something that is already such a simple task.


You try telling my girlfriend that when she gets to work she has to root around in her handbag put it on silent and at the end of the day she has to put the ringer back on:lol:
It's an app for her who always has her phone on silent and I can't get hold of her. So having an app to change profile & put wifi on based on time or location would be more than handy.:thumb:


----------



## robj20

And when you rely on it and one day go to the cinema for example and it rings. lol. people are just getting so lazy.


----------



## richardi734

robj20 said:


> And when you rely on it and one day go to the cinema for example and it rings. lol. people are just getting so lazy.


Yes but isn't that the idea of technology/gadgets to make our lives easier. Do you use a remote control for your TV?


----------



## David 1150

As Geetarman says, Timeriffic can change profiles according to time of day, e.g. you can set "Silent" for work hours, then another for 5 p.m. to switch ringer & 3G back on. I think there is a one which will switch off based on location, but not sure how it would work for switching back on, you usually need a network connection for the phone to recognise it's location?

You could always just set a recurring alarm as a reminder, if it tends to be at the same time of day.

I'm all for having apps do this for me, whilst the action of switching on/off is simple, it's the remembering that catches me out!


----------



## Geetarman

Locale works based on you location, I think it uses GPS to determine where to are, you tell it to turn off volume for example when your at work and the on again when you leave that location.


----------



## Dougster

*Music Wizzard Downloader* - All the mp3s you can think of for free!! Ram that up yer hole iTunes.

*X Constuction* - fun game that needs more levels.

*Marine Traffic* - Just the ticket if you like your boats and shipping.


----------



## richardi734

ElectroDroid - Electronic tools and reference (resistors, capacitors etc)

http://uk.androlib.com/android.application.it-android-demi-elettronica-jFFjn.aspx


----------



## Dougster

Thanks richardi but even the description has lost me!!

Hopefully useful for a sparky!


----------



## STEALTH K3

just trying out acar at the momment


----------



## dann2707

Download applanet. Every app for free.


----------



## kev999

is it safe to enter your credit card details on phone when purchasing apps????


----------



## anthonyh90

*Soundcloud* - mobile version of the website
*TuneIN radio* - Listen to radio on your device
*Bluetooth File transfer*
*Music Box Pro* - Free music
*terminal emulator* - allows you to input command prompts on your device

For rooted devices only
*Adfree Android* - remove ads from applications such as angry birds and astro file manager
*Setcpu* - allows you to adjust the proccessor speed of your device to either speed it up or increase battery life
*Titanium Backup* - Back up all your apps so if you have to wipe your phone you can easily reinstall them


----------



## Matt.

Dougster said:


> *Music Wizzard Downloader* - All the mp3s you can think of for free!! Ram that up yer hole iTunes.
> 
> *X Constuction* - fun game that needs more levels.
> 
> *Marine Traffic* - Just the ticket if you like your boats and shipping.


Tried downloading Music Wizzard Downloader but cant actually find the app.

Is it called something else or has it been removed?


----------



## Lloyd71

*Handcent* - Quicker, easier to use text/multimedia messaging application. It ties in nicely with your default settings but contains more options for viewing messages, styles (can be set to look like iOS) and having pop ups when you receive new messages complete with a quick reply box.


----------



## Dougster

GO SMS is better than Handcent and who wants to look like iOS anyway?


----------



## cloudnine

If you have an OBD socket on your car/van you can get a bluetooth dongle that fits in it and a great app called Torque... you can get all sorts of readings up on the phone such as Revs, speed, engine temp, boost etc. Also it can bring up engine management codes, graphs, 0-60 times.

Its an awesome app for a few quid.. the only one ive ever bought.


----------



## RandomlySet

Whooo... Just got rid of the HTC HD2, and got a new Samsung Galaxy S II.... Time to download some apps... Already downloaded about 20 odd lol


----------



## jonny157

-Mat- said:


> Whooo... Just got rid of the HTC HD2, and got a new Samsung Galaxy S II.... Time to download some apps... Already downloaded about 20 odd lol


What's the S2 like Mat ? Thinking of getting one on 3 - changing from a 3GS on Orange


----------



## Superspec

jonny157 said:


> What's the S2 like Mat ? Thinking of getting one on 3 - changing from a 3GS on Orange


It's very slightly better than a HTC Sensastion, only slightly, but the build quality is pants whereas the Sensation is very well made and feels it.

I would choose Sensation over S2 everytime. I did!!


----------



## Superspec

Handscent SMS has an issue where it occasionally sends text messages to someone other than the person you sent it to.......which could be a problem!


----------



## alan hanson

still waiting for sky go


----------



## Superspec

Evernote - brilliant program for organising notes, web clippings, video, audio, allsorts. Automatically synchronises with your other devices that have Evernote installed too (PC's etc)

Google Gesture Search - search for anything on your Android phone with handwriting. Keep the shortcut on your homepage - it's awesome!!

Soundhound - for when that tune you can't place drives you mad - your phone listens to the music and tells you what it is. You can even sing, whistle or hum it and it will recognise it, most of the time!!


----------



## anthonyh90

*Kernel Manager* - useful for those that have rooted devices and like to flash different kernels onto their device 
Team Win - Kernel Manager


----------



## VIPER

*Pool Break Lite* (free)

https://market.android.com/details?...t#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5rYi5DYXJyb20zRCJd

I'm always playing this on mine (the snooker part, not the pool) when I need to pass 10 minutes.


----------



## Deano

*Drag racing*

Highly addictive battery drainer.

https://market.android.com/details?...EsImNvbS5jcmVhdGl2ZW1vYmlsZS5EcmFnUmFjaW5nIl0.


----------



## Deano

VIPER said:


> *Pool Break Lite* (free)
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?...t#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5rYi5DYXJyb20zRCJd
> 
> I'm always playing this on mine (the snooker part, not the pool) when I need to pass 10 minutes.


just downloaded that, it's pretty good!


----------



## Whitey172

Deano said:


> *Drag racing*
> 
> Highly addictive battery drainer.
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?...EsImNvbS5jcmVhdGl2ZW1vYmlsZS5EcmFnUmFjaW5nIl0.


Stupidly addicted to this one


----------



## burtz

Anyone know a good photoshop app?


----------



## ribvanrey

Sky Go excellent on Galaxy.

Photoshop Express & Photo Editor - both free


----------



## pooma

hill climb racing, simple and addictive


----------



## xlfive

kev999 said:


> is it safe to enter your credit card details on phone when purchasing apps????


Good question,one i would like a definative answer too
thats why i have never paid for a app,my mates say it is'nt a problem but......


----------



## Natalie

xlfive said:


> Good question,one i would like a definative answer too
> thats why i have never paid for a app,my mates say it is'nt a problem but......


Mine's done through Google checkout or whatever it's called, so I don't need need to enter anything on my phone as it's linked into my google account.


----------



## alan hanson

Free flow is addictive


----------



## Rayner

xlfive said:


> Good question,one i would like a definative answer too
> thats why i have never paid for a app,my mates say it is'nt a problem but......


Depends what you mean by safe lol

If you mean if you lose your phone etc then yeah, I can't see any of my card info and can't access it. Plus you can remote lock and wipe phones anyway if it gets stolen or lost.

If you mean people can access it remotely then I have no idea but its no dodgier than entering info on a computer or paying via card at a shop, all the info is logged somewhere plus assuming you haven't got some back street OS then Google (android), Apple and windows etc will not have people having their details stollen plus we would hear about it all the time on radio etc.


----------



## NickTB

I'm an Android convert after getting the Samsung Galaxy SIII. I have had a couple of Android accounts in the past but have always gone back to Apple. I was given an interesting link. Go to Google Dashboard and have a look at the information that's kept about you on there. It goes back some way I can tell you!

(Although I still think it's safe to purchase Apps from Google Play)


----------



## Alex_225

Although still an Apple fan and user (iPhone, iPad & iMac) I bought a Nexus 7 the other day to use commuting to work as it's more portable than a normal iPad and bigger to use than my iPhone 5. Hugely impressed with it so far, first Android product I've used. 

Anyway, few apps I've been pleased with...

AppleTVMedia - streams from your Android device to Apple TV
Dead Trigger - very nice looking zombie shoot 'em up
Judge Dredd vs Zombies
Explosm

Thought I'd upate this post. Just downloaded VisualizeR which allows you to create custom icons to applications. Means you could have larger normal icons or your own pictures to allow you to access a certain site etc.


----------



## Brocky36

Virgin TV Anywhere (Similar to Sky Go) is now available for Android devices.


----------



## Jade Warrior

Got lots of apps no viri yrt..cracked my tablet to allow other types apk`s


SD.Maid.Pro.System.Cleaning.Tool.2.0.2.3.Full

bridge baron 

KAMI ...The best thinking puzzle game i seen, turn areas to one col in limited moves, amazing !

fotmob soccer live prem scores 

Flick soccer, great fun ..golf vers too.

H K Mahjong, hong kong mahjong gambling , not tile matching !

the game of GO. The hardest game their is


----------



## Fizzleh

great work guys


----------



## Dougster

S4U TV

BRILLIANT!!

Find dev on twitter and he does requests!!


----------



## SBM

There is a brilliant new Sat Nav app - its free - called WAZE

Whats so brilliant? as well as a satnav all the users are a community so people input traffic, camera and police issues so you can be made aware of them and WAZE will ensure you avoid them if you wish.

I run it along side the sat nav in the car, its superb!


----------



## jxkinerr

Feedly: Current the best rss reader


----------



## STEALTH K3

I have a app that I could not be without "should I answer" you can block call on there rating left by others and read the feedback of who the call is from


----------



## Stapleton

Evernote --- Note taking, organizing, task lists, and archiving
Microsoft To-Do
https://todo.microsoft.com/zh-cn
YouTube --- video-sharing website
Plex --- media player system
Skype --- It is a telecommunications application 
https://www.skype.com/en/get-skype/
Sumatra PDF --- It is a open-source document viewer
Safewiper --- Free up Android space by cleanning anything
https://www.safewiper.com/
Adobe Photoshop Express --- It is a free image editing and collage making mobile application


----------

